# First time bathing at home



## Pippi's mom (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm giving my Pippi a bath at home for the first time. Didn't want to the mud in our back yard from the 7 inches of snow melting has made it necessary. 
Is it best to use a hair dryer on her or is it ok to air dry? She's still in a puppy cut and I brush her every other day. 
Thanks for the advice!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

If the weather is mild she can air dry. If it's cold and drafty you might want to blow dry her, but be very careful BC human hairdryers tend to be way to hot on a dog's skin, much more a puppy. Most dryers dont have good temperature control, but if yours has a low heat setting that should be fine. If it's one of those with just the "hot", the hot can burn the skin. But I do love the look of a blow dried puppy, the air drying just isn't the same. Also if the puppy really freaks out for the dryer you can just let her air dry. Their hair dries pretty quickly either way.


----------



## Pippi's mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok thank you! I think I'll attempt the hair dryer. It has a cool setting and I want her to get used to it for when her hair is longer. I haven't decided how long I'm going to let it grow but just in case.


----------



## Pippi's mom (Mar 26, 2013)

*End result*

I think her bath and blow dry turned out well! She's getting so good at letting me put her hair up too!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice end result. She looks so cute with her little hair bow. Does she keep it in?


----------



## Pippi's mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes she does really well keeping her bows in! I'm surprised she does since she's such a crazy girl! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretty girl!! LOVE the bow


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

She's a real cutie! You did well!!!


----------



## Pippi's mom (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

